# Female betta form



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

I've seen a few diagrams around on the ideal male betta form but are there any for females? Or even if not diagrams, what does the ideal female look like? Just curious!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't say about show bettas but idea breeding females have good "male" body form with big bellies and slightly pointier heads. 

Good: http://www.oneworldinternetcafe.com/betta/betta05G.jpg
http://www.bettagenetic.com/catalog/OrangeBFFemale2.jpg


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

symmetrical top and bottom lines. they dont like egg bound females in competition (i think they look the best that way personally).


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks! What about their fins?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

FEMALE BETTAS
Female Bettas of all types are of the same general form as their male counterparts, but with shorter fins and broader bodies. IBC encourages
the maintenance of the distinctive female and male forms. Female Bettas vary considerably from males in several ways and should always appear "female."
1. Females are generally expected to be somewhat smaller overall. They are usually more rounded in the belly area than males.
2. Female fins are not expected to reach the same size or proportion of the male finnage. Female bettas should have broad voluminous fins, but not possess male finnage length. 
3. Females are expected to show an egg spot.
4. Females may be less aggressive in their deportment.
5. The minimum size for show is 1 1/4 inches.
6. Females are judged with the same general and color standards as males.
7. Disqualify: Egg-bound or showing no egg spot: excessive male finnage.

FEMALE LONG-FINNED/HM Betta splendens Form and Finnage Faults
1. One unpaired fin longer than 1/3 of body length (minor fault).
2. Two unpaired fins longer than 1/3 of body length (major fault).
3. All 3 unpaired fins longer than 1/3 of body length (severe fault).
4. One unpaired fin 1/2 of body length or more (major fault).
5. Two unpaired fins 1/2 of body length or more (severe fault).
6. All 3 unpaired fins 1/2 of body length of more (disqualify).
7. Egg-bound (disqualify).
8. No visible egg-spot (disqualify).


----------

